# فَعلان ومؤنثه فعلانة، اثنا عشر اسمًا



## muhammad2012

يأتي وزن فعلان ومؤنثه فعلى
إلا في إثني عشر اسما
حبلان 
دخنان
سخنان
سيفان
ضحيالن
ضوجان
علان 
قشوان
مصان
موتان
موتان
نصران



قال ابن مالك في نظم الفوائد


----------



## cherine

شكرًا على المعلومة يا محمد. لكن المنتدى قائم على طرح الأسئلة ومناقشتها، وليس على مشاركة المعلومات. لذا سأضطر إلى إغلاق هذا الموضوع.

مع تحياتي،
شيرين


----------

